# building the hearth for my Napoleon NZ3000.....what a quest!



## ScotO

here are some pics of my NZ3000 hearth project...had some hurdles to tackle to be able to utilize the optional heat duct system on this fireplace, but I think we did a good job on accomplishing that task. We wanted a raised hearth from the get-go, and needed a way to get the heat ducts and the blower duct (three in all) up to the stove without going through the foundation, because the way the house is laid out (single level, built in 1918) going under the floor was the only option....anyway, we utilized the space under the hearth for the duct runs. Napoleon states that you need a one inch clearance to combustibles, so we lined hearth cavities in their entirety with cement board, and I kept the oval pipe up off the floor with blocks of cement board, giving me 1" on the bottom, 2+ " on either side and the entire top is 1/2" cement board with 2" of the high strength countertop concrete......all tied together with #14 x 2 1/2" wood screws that were left out of the underlayment 3/4" so I could WELD the concrete wire to every screw.....hence my name "Overkill"....lol...either way we are almost ready to put the stove up on the hearth and connect the HVAC, blower and OAK to the stove, hopefully on Saturday if everything goes right....here are some pics of this project.....more to come....


----------



## ScotO

more pics of the monster project......


----------



## ScotO

Here's the outside of the chase....all natural stone from the mountain above our house, all the corners were hand cut......the stone took a good chunk of the summer, still have the interior stone to do, but we will have to wait for the fireplace to be installed before we get to that.....


----------



## stejus

Monster project is an understatement.  I can't wait to see the finished look inside.  This is going to be a warm setting once you are done with all the beautiful stone work.


----------



## ScotO

stejus said:
			
		

> Monster project is an understatement.  I can't wait to see the finished look inside.  This is going to be a warm setting once you are done with all the beautiful stone work.



Thanks Stejus.....I agree, my wife and I have been doing this house project for the last 5 years, I started with the original family homestead that my Great-Great-Grandfather and my Great Grandfather built in 1918....we have since doubled the size of the house, completely re-studded the entire original house with 2x6" on 16" centers, all new sheathing, insulation, electrical, plumbing, etc....ugh....but we did the stone throughout the entire house (staircase wall, rear kitchen hearth, entire foundation, porch, garage, etc...I love doing stone masonry, and this put me to my limit but it is nice.....I also tore a barn down that was built right after the Civil War and we used hemlock sidiing and the beams out of the barn for our house.....anyway I appreciate your compliments, I will keep posting pics as the work progresses.....


----------



## Dieselhead

looks good so far You will like that 3000 I know I do


----------



## ScotO

Dieselhead said:
			
		

> looks good so far You will like that 3000 I know I do



Thanks Dieselhead, we like everything that we've heard about it, and we really like the looks of it with the wrought iron door and surround....it's nice to hear from someone who has one, we'll get more pics on here when we get more done...one question though, did you use the hook-ups for your heat ducts on the fireplace, and if so, how is the heat from them?


----------



## woodmiser

Awesome project. Are the ducts just to pull air from the front of the hearth and back over the stove or directing heat upstairs?


----------



## ScotO

woodmiser said:
			
		

> Awesome project. Are the ducts just to pull air from the front of the hearth and back over the stove or directing heat upstairs?


 Two of the ducts are for the factory central heat option....the take room air from the fireplace room and direct it around the firebox, from there I am piping the heat down under the living room into it's own filter/blower box, and from there it will be distributed through the heat ducts on the front half of the house.....they claim it moves quit a bit of heat.....the other pipe is used for the room blower, it will take air from the other side of the house and blow around the firebox into the fireplace room....one system goes one way, the other system is reverse.....pretty nice options, and I wanted to be able to utilize them all!


----------



## ScotO

going to try and get the stove set in place this weekend, along with hooking up the OAK and the supply and return ducts.....installing the ceiling firestop this evening in the chase, finally almost ready to get this thing test fired.....


----------



## Dieselhead

I did not due to the layout of my house. The stove is in my great room with 22' tall ceilings and the upstairs is a loft with 2 bedrooms off of it. No problems with getting heat to the upstairs. Now if there was a way I can somehow plumb it with a fan to heaat my basement well that would be sweet


----------



## Trail_Time

Excellent workmanship Scotty.  The chase is massive!  Can't wait to see it all completed.


----------



## ScotO

Dieselhead said:
			
		

> I did not due to the layout of my house. The stove is in my great room with 22' tall ceilings and the upstairs is a loft with 2 bedrooms off of it. No problems with getting heat to the upstairs. Now if there was a way I can somehow plumb it with a fan to heaat my basement well that would be sweet



do you have an area under the hearth where you could somehow do the same thing I did?


----------



## Dieselhead

Yes but I need to do some kind of fan to pull the heat through the stove into the basement. The air comes out at 180Â°ish when it first kicks on, going to need to find a inline fan 6 inch round or so  that can handle some decent temps that I can put inside the ductwork. Thats the only way I can picture it happening right about now.


----------



## MF1635 Owner

Scotty how is this project coming along?  The few other 3000 owners are curious as to how you like it.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank

Scotty, the pics are great!  Nice workmanship.  Very nice.  I like the use of the screws to create the base for your wire rod.  Can't wait to see more.


----------



## ScotO

MF1635 Owner said:
			
		

> Scotty how is this project coming along?  The few other 3000 owners are curious as to how you like it.


had to put it on hold for a couple of weeks, but I did get the chase insulated and plan on installing the fireplace sometime this week.....problem is, deer season starts tomorrow so it may be a bit longer depending on my luck in the woods....lol....don't worry I will definately post more pics soon and give some feedback on how the stove works....BTW how do you like your 3000?


----------



## ScotO

Trail_Time said:
			
		

> Excellent workmanship Scotty.  The chase is massive!  Can't wait to see it all completed.


Thanks TT.....I made it extra large for two reasons....one was to replicate the frontier style fireplace, we wanted it to look like a big colonial fireplace....the other reason was to accomidate  a permanent ladder inside the chase for maintenance, inspection, etc.....that's how I got the name overkill....lol.....you can easily access the chase from a crawlspace under the livingroom...thanks for the compliments that means a lot....more pics when I progress a little further...


----------



## ScotO

WoodNStuff said:
			
		

> Scotty, the pics are great!  Nice workmanship.  Very nice.  I like the use of the screws to create the base for your wire rod.  Can't wait to see more.


yea I wanted that concrete pad to be really really solid, so welding that wire down to all the exposed screws was the way to go.......I just wan t to make it over code and overly safe.....I try to always go the extra mile esp. when it's a safety thing and my family means more than the world to me....hence the name scotty overkill....lol.....more pics to come when I get started back up on it....


----------



## ScotO

Dieselhead said:
			
		

> Yes but I need to do some kind of fan to pull the heat through the stove into the basement. The air comes out at 180Â°ish when it first kicks on, going to need to find a inline fan 6 inch round or so  that can handle some decent temps that I can put inside the ductwork. Thats the only way I can picture it happening right about now.


Dieselhead they make an inline fan that is perfect for this purpose.....basically the same fan that Napoleon puts in their kit (which they charge you a thousand bucks for) its on ebay....here's the link  http://www.ebay.com/itm/220881343379?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## ScotO

Okay, I know I'm ressurecting an ANCIENT thread here, but with working two full-time jobs (more-or-less), and some other things that came up over the past year, not to mention good 'ol fashioned BURNOUT, I'm almost done with my NZ 3000 fireplace.  I was OVERWHELMED over last winter, right through summer, with tree cutting jobs, and other chores and projects, and no heat out in that part of the house, so the fireplace was put on hold.  Well, as others of you know my situation out there, the boss said she wants it done and wants it done NOW!  Finished hooking the fireplace up to the central heating ductwork, also hooked the blower duct and OAK up, and installed the flue up to the top of the chase but not poked through.  I have to wait for a decent day to take the temporary roof off of the top of the chase so I can measure the top to have my copper flashing fabricated, hoping it's decent out tomorrow after work to do that job.  I'll post some pics tonight when I get it tidied up a bit.  We're getting ready to hang drywall in that room this week and it's been hectic........


----------



## PapaDave

Money, time, and energy. The working triangle.
Lose one, and nothing gets done. BTDT....many times.
Seems to me though, that you're gettin' er dun.
Oh, and you definitely earned your nickname.
Tell the wife to have faith. I see the room being done with a little time to spare. Now, don't go deer hunting, go hang some drywall.


----------



## charly

Nothing wrong with some 'Overkill"!  Sweet job Scott!


----------



## ScotO

Okay, some pics of the install.......

So to sum things up, the clearances in every direction of the install are ABOVE AND BEYOND what code calls for.  I insulated the chase with Roxul R15 fireproof insulation, but decided NOT to drywall it for several reasons.  One being to keep an eye on any water or mold problems in that chase (we get quite wet in our area in the spring and fall), the other being the service "ladders" I built in the chase.  There is a crawlspace and a trapdoor in the bottom of the chase so I can access it from the basement to inspect it should I ever feel the urge to do so (little bit 'o OCD, can't help it). 

First pic is the stove installed in the chase...second picture is with the ducting all hooked up......





I utilized the heat ducts that are shown in the first post on this thread, and tied them into the top heat output knockouts on the stove surround.  They will be piped under the basement and into a main trunk that will be split into three different smaller outputs.  One will run to the dining room, one to the downstairs bathroom and one to the opposite side of the living room.  Very nice setup.

Here's a top view of the heat output ducts (on either side of the flue).  You can also see the blower duct (goes into the right side of the stove), and the smaller OAK going into the left side of the stove.....






blower duct and OAK....also a view of the firestop radiation sheild (I still have to insulate and drywall the ceiling in the chase for code), and a pic from 20 feet up the chase looking down........                                 







 OK, so that's where we are right now.  I'm hoping the weatherman is right about tomorrow being a nice day, so I can get the temporary ceiling off of the chase and get an exact measurement for the copper chase flashing cap I want to get built.  I will then have to get it down here and get an exact measurement for where the flue will go through that chase cap and take it back to the fab shop for the vertical surround to be soldered to the chase cap........stay tuned....


----------



## ScotO

One more pic of the hand hewn barn beam I'm going to use for the mantle. That bassturd is HEAVY. All this stuff I plan on having ready to go for the stonework to commence in two weeks.....yeah, you read that right......TWO WEEKS. I'm off for 9 days, so I should have plenty of time to get the stone veneer up. I plan on some really really long days on that so-called 'vacation'.

I made my beautiful wife a promise, and I intend on trying my very best to keep it......



View attachment 80007


----------



## DexterDay

Wow.... I remember this thread last year.

Thinking this "New" guy must is Crazy. Come to find out, he really is Crazy. 

Crazy about his Wife, Family, Friends, and above all.....  Safety. 

You are one Helluva Dude... Keep the pics comin bro.  Doin a fne job.


----------



## ScotO

DexterDay said:


> Wow.... I remember this thread last year.
> 
> Thinking this "New" guy must is Crazy. Come to find out, he really is Crazy.
> 
> Crazy about his Wife, Family, Friends, and above all..... Safety.
> 
> You are one Helluva Dude... Keep the pics comin bro. Doin a fne job.


 Thanks bro.  Hopefully, you and your family can come out this way sometime to hang for a weekend or so.  You're all welcome here, my friend.

And you are 100% correct.  I'M CRAZY AS BAT CHIT.....


----------



## DexterDay

Not just me.... We have GTG to plan... Or something of that nature


----------



## BobUrban

Scotty - everything about that is just awesome.  Can you take some pics of the house - in and out.  You are an artisian.  Good stuff right there. 

I will be following this thread and your work for sure. 

I love a big project but you take that to such a "next Level"  Very impressive.


----------



## Stax

Scotty...awesome brotha...awesome.  Much respect and admiration for the work, setup and vision of a Class A project.  Can't wait to see final project.


----------



## ScotO

BobUrban said:


> Scotty - everything about that is just awesome.  Can you take some pics of the house - in and out.  You are an artisian.  Good stuff right there.
> 
> I will be following this thread and your work for sure.
> 
> I love a big project but you take that to such a "next Level"  Very impressive.





Stax said:


> Scotty...awesome brotha...awesome.  Much respect and admiration for the work, setup and vision of a Class A project.  Can't wait to see final project.


Thanks guys!  I appreciate the work both of you do as well, and love seeing the pictures of that work.  My wife and I have both been working hard on this project and have waited for many years to be at this stage of the game.....I can finally see the final lap coming but still a lot to do.....I'll keep the thread up and going til its done.  Bob, I'll post some pics of the whole house when I get the living room done..


----------



## jeff_t

So, what are you going to do when the living room is done?

Sometimes I kinda wish for a brand new house. I don't think I have never had some project going. Kitchen is next on the list.

Looking good, Scott. Good luck, yer cuttin' it close. We are all looking forward to the finished pics.


----------



## David Tackett

Looks great


----------



## ScotO

jeff_t said:


> So, what are you going to do when the living room is done?
> 
> Sometimes I kinda wish for a brand new house. I don't think I have never had some project going. Kitchen is next on the list.
> 
> Looking good, Scott. Good luck, yer cuttin' it close. We are all looking forward to the finished pics.


Thanks Jeff.  Next on the list (next summer) is the garage to be insulated, floors poured and metal roofing installed for walls.  Then after that, I'll be stoning the foundation on the back odor the house, and hopefully getting half of my woodshed built.  That will carry me right into next winter.  Over the winter next year, I'll be digging new french drains in the basement and re-pouring the basement floor in the spring of 2014.  Then, finally, I may be able.o build that purport stone pizza oven over wanted for years.

One thing I found is that you will NEVER EVER be done working on your house!


----------



## Geoff C

Wow man incredible work.


----------



## Blue2ndaries

No surprise that Scotty is raising and keeping the bar high.  Awesome work man!


----------



## ScotO

Blue2ndaries said:


> No surprise that Scotty is raising and keeping the bar high.  Awesome work man!


thanks blue!  When I look at that beautiful fireplace of yours, I get re-motivated.  I hope mine turns out half as nice as yours did!


----------



## PapaDave




----------



## ScotO

Finally got the chase top fabricated at a local shop and installed it today.  That was an adventure all in itself.  We had wanted to do it in copper, so I had the shop quote me a price on both copper and stainless.  He called me the other day with the prices and I was floored when he told me the copper chase cap was gonna be around $850.00!!  He explained the whole thing, long story short it would have been a custom sheet of copper stock (because the chase is really large) and just the shipping and packing came out to over $250.00.  Anyway, I had him make it out of stainless instead, which was expensive but worth it.  Its all TIG welded instead of being soldered, which gives me a nice, permanent cap.  And he also made me two storm collars, one out of stainless and one out of galvanized (to seal off the insulation shield in the false ceiling in the chase).  My buddy Doc and I got it installed this afternoon and I must say the Fab shop did an awesome job!  They followed my measurements to a "T" and it fit like a glove!  Getting the false ceiling done this evening and hoping to fire that baby up tomorrow!!


Doc helping to mount it on the chase...




Screwing it on.  We used stainless steel TEK screws (metal roofing screws).




The finished chase cap




Pipe, storm collar and cap installed....


----------



## begreen

Happy lift off Scotty. That's going to be a nice fireplace for you and the family.


----------



## chvymn99

You are a very talented man.  Thats some awesome work there.  Enjoy.


----------



## Billybonfire

Looking great Scotty.


----------



## Jack Straw

I would like to formally request that this thread goes into the hall of flame!


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi

Fi-er -  fi-er -  fi-er -  fi-er!


----------



## ScotO

Thanks for the kind words guys.  I got alot of my inspiration from looking at other members' fireplaces hear on this site.  My wife literally cried when she came home last evening, she's that excited.......

My oldest son Hunter (who's our medical miracle in the family) already has a spot picked out at the hearth.........he said "that's my seat right there, dad!"

Stonework will be going up this week, things are finally slipping into place!


----------



## gmule

How did I miss this thread? Awesome project and workmanship.


----------



## MaintenanceMan

Awesome job!


----------



## clemsonfor

nice job Scotty.  Did I miss the final interior pic?


----------



## corey21

Very nice work.


----------



## dylskee

gmule said:


> How did I miss this thread? Awesome project and workmanship.


 
I was just saying the same exact thing!

Wow scotty, absolutely amazing looking work! Very talented indeed and I agree 100%; CRAZY!! Huge projects to take on is an understatement..... Keep the pics coming.


----------



## charly

There's your new career if you ever need one Scotty!   Beautiful meticulous job!


----------



## ScotO

clemsonfor said:


> nice job Scotty. Did I miss the final interior pic?


 No, Clem.  That's what I am doing this week.  Final stonework and mantel are being done this week.  I'll do a thread on the whole progression of the project when I get it done.


----------



## ScotO

charly said:


> There's your new career if you ever need one Scotty! Beautiful meticulous job!


 Thanks Charly.  I LOVE doing stonework, I think I may have missed my calling.  I already have a guy in a neighboring town that wants me to do some natural stone in his home (he saw my work on facebook and has been bugging me for a year to do some at his house).  If the RR ever goes belly-up, I will be doing stonework and treework full time.


----------



## ScotO

dylskee said:


> I was just saying the same exact thing!
> 
> Wow scotty, absolutely amazing looking work! Very talented indeed and I agree 100%; CRAZY!! Huge projects to take on is an understatement..... Keep the pics coming.


 I really appreciate the compliments, guys.  Honestly, I don't see that big of a deal.  I feel I've been pretty sluggish and wish I worked a little faster on it, but with more-or-less two jobs, three kids, and LIFE in general, it's hard to get time to anchor myself to the project.  But with Christmas right around the corner, and my wife desperately wanting to decorate that room, I'm staying at it til it's done.  I missed out on the PA bear season (which has been a tradition for me for years) with all the crew up at camp, and they are mad at me (but they understand), but sometimes you gotta put your priorities in line.  My wife and kids have been patient over the years, now it's time to get it done.


----------



## charly

Scotty Overkill said:


> Thanks Charly. I LOVE doing stonework, I think I may have missed my calling. I already have a guy in a neighboring town that wants me to do some natural stone in his home (he saw my work on facebook and has been bugging me for a year to do some at his house). If the RR ever goes belly-up, I will be doing stonework and treework full time.


I'm sure you'd be booked!


----------



## ScotO

charly said:


> I'm sure you'd be booked!


Shucks, Charly......thanks for the compliments.  That means alot to me.  Makes me feel a little better about my work.

I've found the biggest problem with doing work for yourself is that YOU become your BIGGEST critic.  And it don't help that I have OCD to an extent.  So, I get really mad at myself for critiquing my work so much......

BTW, I LOVE that hearth with the Woodstock!  Looks very nice!  I'm still jealous over your Esse Ironheart!


----------



## BrowningBAR

Just reading this thread about the installation makes me tired.


----------



## DexterDay

Said it before, and i will say it again. You are a very hardworking individual, who is exceptionally talented,  and quite modest, to say the least. 

Awesome work Scotty... Looking forward to the final/	finished thread. 

Will this Fireplace make the house wood heat only? Or will you still need zone heat somewhere, due to house layout?


----------



## ScotO

BrowningBAR said:


> Just reading this thread about the installation makes me tired.


Me too, BBar!


----------



## ScotO

DexterDay said:


> Said it before, and i will say it again. You are a very hardworking individual, who is exceptionally talented, and quite modest, to say the least.
> 
> Awesome work Scotty... Looking forward to the final/ finished thread.
> 
> Will this Fireplace make the house wood heat only? Or will you still need zone heat somewhere, due to house layout?


 
Thanks Dex. Our house has been heated with wood since 2008, no other heat has been used. I have two gas furnaces (one is brand spanking new and never has even been used), the other was only used a couple of seasons (before we put the 1900p in the kitchen). This fireplace will make it really nice as we will be able to kinda go "back and forth" between the two stoves. It will be MORE than enough to heat that room with just an occasional fire.


----------



## Blue2ndaries

Scotty Overkill said:


> ...Final stonework and mantel are being done this week. I'll do a thread on the whole progression of the project when I get it done.


 
Man, can't wait for this week; got a few things to look forward...a short work week, Thanksgiving, and Scotty's install!


----------



## charly

Scotty Overkill said:


> Shucks, Charly......thanks for the compliments. That means alot to me. Makes me feel a little better about my work.
> 
> I've found the biggest problem with doing work for yourself is that YOU become your BIGGEST critic. And it don't help that I have OCD to an extent. So, I get really mad at myself for critiquing my work so much......
> 
> BTW, I LOVE that hearth with the Woodstock! Looks very nice! I'm still jealous over your Esse Ironheart!


That will be your next project,,,, a nice hearth area for an Esse. I can only imagine what you could do with that. It's good to care about what you do. Too many people now a day are cobbers! Thanks for the compliment. Your build is just amazing. I always worry something won't get done in time and then when it's finished, I realize I worried for nothing, but that just me. Better to be that way then not caring about getting something finished. Even residing an old chicken coop here, I made sure the new clap boards matched up perfect going around the corners. Used a speed square to match the corners. Even though it's just a chicken coop, it would have bothered me that the corners didn't match perfect. It's a good sickness Scotty!


----------



## rideau

Glad you'll have the chimney finished in time to enjoy it for Christmas. Hope you post pictures of the stockings hung by the chimney with care....
You've done work to be proud of.


----------



## ScotO

charly said:


> That will be your next project,,,, a nice hearth area for an Esse. I can only imagine what you could do with that. It's good to care about what you do. Too many people now a day are cobbers! Thanks for the compliment. Your build is just amazing. I always worry something won't get done in time and then when it's finished, I realize I worried for nothing, but that just me. Better to be that way then not caring about getting something finished. Even residing an old chicken coop here, I made sure the new clap boards matched up perfect going around the corners. Used a speed square to match the corners. Even though it's just a chicken coop, it would have bothered me that the corners didn't match perfect. It's a good sickness Scotty!
> 
> View attachment 81674
> View attachment 81675
> View attachment 81676
> View attachment 81677


 That chicken coop is awesome!  great job, great pics, and nice attention to detail.  I'm gonna call you Charly Overkill......


----------



## charly

Scotty Overkill said:


> That chicken coop is awesome! great job, great pics, and nice attention to detail. I'm gonna call you Charly Overkill......


That's an honor! Speaking of Overkill,,,,, when ever I put in a wall switch or receptacle,,, I always may sure the cover plate screws are facing straight up and down. Even the receptacle screws in the chicken coop! I told one guy that and he said what are you German, I said yup! Don't want the chickens to be bad mouthing my work! Wire ties all go on the same way too, it's important! I have a small pair of side cutters I use to neck tight my wire loops on the screw terminals on switches or receptacle's. Then tighten the screws and electrical tape goes around the screws . Never , ever a problem! Overkill is good! I even use dial calipers once and a while to set all my cutters on my saw back to an even length. Saw does cut sweet. Easy and quick for me to do because I've done it for over 30 years. It's all good for your mind Scotty! They must like you at the RR doing such good work. No place for cobbers there,,, have a few friends that have worked there as well. Hey , I worked for a Harley dealer as a tech for 10 years,,,, I wonder why a lot of people that came in asked the service writer if I could work on their bike? To me it all makes life worth living. If it can't be done nice I have no interest in doing it. Guess it's a good sickness! It soothes your mind and soul! Sorry about getting things off topic here. Caring about your work quality is not something I think that is taught, I believe it's in your genes!


----------



## jharkin

Scotty... That whole project is just freaking incredible. Fantastic..  I see you made it in time for Thanksgiving after all.


I love the stone veneer on the chimney chase. That's one of the things that bugs me about modern construction.. Chimney chases covered in siding.. Just looks wierd.. Chimneys just gotta be brick or stone


----------



## ScotO

Well I didn't get a chance to post pics last evening of the break-in fire, it went as expected.  The unit had to "burn off" as do all new stoves, so needless to say the room was full of noxious smoke last evening.  But man I am impressed with the heat this fireplace puts out!  Only burning a split or two every 4 hours and the room is still in the mid 80's!  The insurance man is coming over tomorrow to inspect it before I close it off, then its off to the races with stonework!!

Last night's break-in fire ......



Pic from a moment ago.  Have a split of silver maple and a split of elm on and she's cooking me out in here!


----------



## charly

Scotty Overkill said:


> Well I didn't get a chance to post pics last evening of the break-in fire, it went as expected. The unit had to "burn off" as do all new stoves, so needless to say the room was full of noxious smoke last evening. But man I am impressed with the heat this fireplace puts out! Only burning a split or two every 4 hours and the room is still in the mid 80's! The insurance man is coming over tomorrow to inspect it before I close it off, then its off to the races with stonework!!
> 
> Last night's break-in fire ......
> View attachment 81815
> 
> 
> Pic from a moment ago. Have a split of silver maple and a split of elm on and she's cooking me out in here!
> View attachment 81817


Sweet! That's what I'm burning, silver maple. Took down two monster silver maples here last fall. Wood dried out nice.


----------



## BrowningBAR

The longest install ever finally has fire! 

Congrats!

I'm interested in the burn time you get from that SOB.


----------



## Blue2ndaries

Looking good Scotty!  Kinda like the appetizer before the big meal (sticking to the Thanksgiving theme this week)


----------



## DexterDay

Where is the heat ducted to? Pardon my ignorance 

Is it going into existing HVAC? Or just that room? The 3 ducts behind it look to come out under the hearth? But I don't see vents? 

My phone screen is small  Logging on to Laptop  

Either way, its got a honking Huge firebox and some great #'s.  I just looked it up for the 1st time. That isnt even in the same category as a Fireplace? Dont know why they call it such a thing. That is a heater and is designed as such.

You are a machine. Glad your "On Track" still.... Tick tock - Tick tock- Tick tock.


----------



## ScotO

BrowningBAR said:


> The longest install ever finally has fire!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> *I'm interested in the burn time you get from that SOB.*


Thanks, BBar.  I haven't really timed it yet, but that baby has a LOOOONG burn time.  Last night, before I quit for the night at 9:00, I put two bigger silver maple splits on and cut the draft way down.  Now, mind you, SILVER MAPLE, not sugar maple.  I went out and checked on it before bed and it was in the low 80's out there in the LR (it's totally sealed off from the rest of the house so I have to go outside and go through the front door to get in.

It was in the upper 20's last evening, got up this morning around 7:00 (yes even I sleep in on vacation days sometimes!), went out and there was still a thick coal bed in that stove and the room was 82 degrees!

Granted that room is insulated to the Nth degree, I went all out on insulation and a good plastic vapor barrier behind the tongue and groove ceiling.  I'll get an official overnight time eventually when the room is done and we get some good cold temps here.


----------



## ScotO

DexterDay said:


> *Where is the heat ducted to? Pardon my ignorance *
> 
> *Is it going into existing HVAC? Or just that room? The 3 ducts behind it look to come out under the hearth? But I don't see vents? *
> 
> My phone screen is small  Logging on to Laptop
> 
> Either way, its got a honking Huge firebox and some great #'s.  I just looked it up for the 1st time. That isnt even in the same category as a Fireplace? Dont know why they call it such a thing. That is a heater and is designed as such.
> 
> You are a machine. Glad your "On Track" still.... Tick tock - Tick tock- Tick tock.


Dex, those ducts are run under the hearth (see the beginning of this thread), two of them will be connected to a dedicated duct in the basement that will have it's own thermostatically controlled blower motor and will split into three runs.  One will go off that duct into my downstairs bathroom, one run over to the back of the dining room, and the other run into the kitchen....

The other duct coming out of the right side of the fireplace is the blower for the living room.  It takes air out of the kitchen and pulls it round another channel on the stove and blows into the living room.  The small line on the left side is the OAK.


----------



## ScotO

jharkin said:


> Scotty... That whole project is just freaking incredible. Fantastic.. I see you made it in time for Thanksgiving after all.
> 
> 
> I love the stone veneer on the chimney chase. That's one of the things that bugs me about modern construction.. Chimney chases covered in siding.. Just looks wierd.. Chimneys just gotta be brick or stone


 Thanks Jeremy.  I agree, nothing has the charm and character of stone and red brick.  All that stone is natural, and I picked every one off of the mountains around our house.....


----------



## DexterDay

Scotty Overkill said:


> Dex, those ducts are run under the hearth (see the beginning of this thread), two of them will be connected to a dedicated duct in the basement that will have it's own thermostatically controlled blower motor and will split into three runs.  One will go off that duct into my downstairs bathroom, one run over to the back of the dining room, and the other run into the kitchen....
> 
> The other duct coming out of the right side of the fireplace is the blower for the living room.  It takes air out of the kitchen and pulls it round another channel on the stove and blows into the living room.  The small line on the left side is the OAK.



Yep.... Thats not a Fireplace  Thats a Furnace  

I knew they were ducted, but wow...... 

Looking forward to burn times, register temps, and your overall review after a season of operation.  

I have pre-fab that I have been wanting to rip out. The Wife likes the BIS Ultra (pull pre-fab out, and slide insert in), but for a little more money and a little more work, of these would be Much Better.


----------



## ScotO

DexterDay said:


> Yep.... Thats not a Fireplace  Thats a Furnace
> 
> I knew they were ducted, but wow......
> 
> Looking forward to burn times, register temps, and your overall review after a season of operation.
> 
> I have pre-fab that I have been wanting to rip out. The Wife likes the BIS Ultra (pull pre-fab out, and slide insert in), but for a little more money and a little more work, of these would be Much Better.


 Yeah, I'll give a complete breakdown a couple of weeks after we get moved into the room, when I can monitor that puppy.  I got a HELL of a deal on this fireplace from a place on the net located in Denver, CO.  The local dealer wasn't even in the ballpark.  I could have NEVER afforded this thing if I hadn't found that place out west.......


----------



## BrowningBAR

I think, in order for all of us to understand how well this stove works, Scotty needs to install one into each of our homes.


----------



## BrowningBAR

Scotty Overkill said:


> Yeah, I'll give a complete breakdown a couple of weeks after we get moved into the room, when I can monitor that puppy. I got a HELL of a deal on this fireplace from a place on the net located in Denver, CO. The local dealer wasn't even in the ballpark. I could have NEVER afforded this thing if I hadn't found that place out west.......


Those things are $5 grand new, aren't they?


----------



## begreen

Congrats Scotty. It's nice to see fire in the heart of that beast. Will the living room eventually be connected to the rest of the house?


----------



## corey21

Scotty Overkill said:


> Well I didn't get a chance to post pics last evening of the break-in fire, it went as expected. The unit had to "burn off" as do all new stoves, so needless to say the room was full of noxious smoke last evening. But man I am impressed with the heat this fireplace puts out! Only burning a split or two every 4 hours and the room is still in the mid 80's! The insurance man is coming over tomorrow to inspect it before I close it off, then its off to the races with stonework!!
> 
> Last night's break-in fire ......
> View attachment 81815
> 
> 
> Pic from a moment ago. Have a split of silver maple and a split of elm on and she's cooking me out in here!
> View attachment 81817


 
Very nice congrats.


----------



## ScotO

begreen said:


> Congrats Scotty. It's nice to see fire in the heart of that beast. Will the living room eventually be connected to the rest of the house?


 Thanks, BG.  Yes, there is a sheet of drywall and a couple of temporary studs with some insulation between them seperating that room from the house......hoping to take that out in two to three weeks if all goes to plan.


----------



## ScotO

BrowningBAR said:


> Those things are $5 grand new, aren't they?


 Yeah, they ain't cheap.  But being it qualified for the EPA tax credit a couple of years back, I got a pretty good deal on it.  I bought it new, and got all the Simpson Duravent pipe, the NZ64 blower kit, the optional wrought iron finish kit and the optional firescreen all for less than that.......


----------



## ScotO

BrowningBAR said:


> I think, in order for all of us to understand how well this stove works, Scotty needs to install one into each of our homes.


 uh.............put a bullet in my head right now.


----------



## ScotO

Insurance inspector came tonight and said he's never seen a unit like this.  He was impressed with the install and said everything looked great, so tomorrow we're gonna button the chase up with the metal studs and cement board.  Hoping to hang stone by Friday.  A buddy of mine is coming Saturday and Sunday to mud the drywall, we should be painting by next week!  Hoping to have most of the stone done by midweek, we plan on getting our Christmas tree next Saturday or Sunday!


----------



## Realstone

I'm a bit of a latecomer here Scotty, but wow, just wow. Hand dressed field stone is not a simple task, and I've seen worse jobs command a good $. And by the looks of it you seem to be pretty handy with the finishing trowel. As a matter of fact, I think I can see a reflection in the floated pad. Very nice work.

*Edit* - Just saw the chimney cap pics Scotty. I used to be in the chimney rebuilding biz. IMO, 90% of masonry disintegration comes from moisture leaking, weeping or wicking in from the cap. That cap will keep your stonework sound for decades to come. A legacy your great=great grandchildren.


----------



## ScotO

Realstone said:


> I'm a bit of a latecomer here Scotty, but wow, just wow. Hand dressed field stone is not a simple task, and I've seen worse jobs command a good $. And by the looks of it you seem to be pretty handy with the finishing trowel. As a matter of fact, I think I can see a reflection in the floated pad. Very nice work.
> 
> *Edit* - Just saw the chimney cap pics Scotty. I used to be in the chimney rebuilding biz. IMO, 90% of masonry disintegration comes from moisture leaking, weeping or wicking in from the cap. That cap will keep your stonework sound for decades to come. A legacy your great=great grandchildren.


Thanks for the kind words my friend.  I'm hoping to be able to pass this house on to one of my kids, its been in my family since my great great grandpa and great grandpa built it in 1918!!


----------



## Realstone

Hearth.com century celebration at your place in 2018?


----------



## ScotO

Realstone said:


> Hearth.com century celebration at your place in 2018?


I don't know about that,  but we are planning a get-together next summer.....hopefully we can find a place to meet up, eat some firepit food, and maybe cut some wood for a good cause!


----------



## Tramontana

Very nice install so far Scotty.  Can't wait to see the final stone layup and the barn wood mantle piece.

It is really cool that you've kept up such a piece of history, and added your own touches to it.

I hope your kids get to continue the tradition.

When I opened up our basement walls during our remodel, I found a vintage Coors can with the old pull tab opening, buried in a stud cavity.  My beloved wife saved the can, and packaged it up with a fresh empty Guiness can and a note relating the relative story of work, all zipped into a Ziploc baggie and placed it back into the wall before the insulators came and blew in the cellulose insulation.

Cheers and enjoy the warmth!


----------



## Realstone

Tramontana said:


> Very nice install so far Scotty. Can't wait to see the final stone layup and the barn wood mantle piece.
> 
> It is really cool that you've kept up such a piece of history, and added your own touches to it.
> 
> I hope your kids get to continue the tradition.
> 
> When I opened up our basement walls during our remodel, I found a vintage Coors can with the old pull tab opening, buried in a stud cavity. My beloved wife saved the can, and packaged it up with a fresh empty Guiness can and a note relating the relative story of work, all zipped into a Ziploc baggie and placed it back into the wall before the insulators came and blew in the cellulose insulation.
> 
> Cheers and enjoy the warmth!


You just made someone a small fortune in 2080 
The archeologists will have a fun time trying to figure out that one.


----------



## ScotO

Making some nice progress this week on the project!  Not quite where I wanted to be, but nonetheless we made HUGE strides.  Finished the metal framework around the fireplace, installed all the drywall in the room, and installed the Durock on the fireplace wall.  Amidst one hurdle after another hurdle after ANOTHER hurdle.........two steps forward, one step back......I'm finally ready for the scratchcoat.......


----------



## Tramontana

Nice looking progress Scotty.

Can't wait to see the stone work.

Cheers!


----------



## ScotO

Tramontana said:


> Nice looking progress Scotty.
> 
> Can't wait to see the stone work.
> 
> Cheers!


 slowly but surely.......gonna plug away at the stonework this week.


----------



## Realstone

Scotty Overkill said:


> Making some nice progress this week on the project! Not quite where I wanted to be, but nonetheless we made HUGE strides. Finished the metal framework around the fireplace, installed all the drywall in the room, and installed the Durock on the fireplace wall. Amidst one hurdle after another hurdle after ANOTHER hurdle.........two steps forward, one step back......I'm finally ready for the scratchcoat.......


Isn't that always the way Scotty?  I plan out my work fairly well, but my projects always take 1.5x longer than I allot for.  The devil is in the details.  Love the work I see in the pics BTW.


----------



## Realstone

I see on the last couple of pics that you have the mounts for a mantle in place.  What are your plans for that? Reclaimed barn beam?  Stone veneer?


----------



## ScotO

Realstone said:


> I see on the last couple of pics that you have the mounts for a mantle in place. What are your plans for that? Reclaimed barn beam? Stone veneer?


I tore down a barn that was built in 1868, I saved a bunch of beams and posts from that barn.  Both of the mantel 'stand-offs' are pieces of that beam, and the mantel is a hand-hewn beam that's around 9' x 9" x 9".  It probably weighs around 300 lbs!  The rest of the wall will be natural stone veneer, I'm going to get started on the scratchcoat of cement tomorrow.....I think I'm going to hang some of the mesh lath tonight.


----------



## etiger2007

Looks great Scotty, that room its in is killer, cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## ScotO

etiger2007 said:


> Looks great Scotty, that room its in is killer, cant wait to see it finished.


 Thanks, Tiger.  I'm stoked about it.  That room it is located in, was once our master bedroom, which was adjacent to our previously small living room.  I took out the wall, put in the cathedral ceilings and a big load bearing laminated beam (which will be cased in barn wood), to make a huge family room.


----------



## Stax

Hell yeah braddah!


----------



## begreen

Ya mean you don't have that thing rocked and rolling yet? Get going slacker.


----------



## ScotO

begreen said:


> Ya mean you don't have that thing rocked and rolling yet? Get going slacker.


BG, we've been burning in it since Saturday, but no stones on it get.  I'm putting the lath and scratchcoat up the next day or so, then that will have to set up for a couple days (I won't fire it TOO hard til I know the cement is dry, don't want it to dry out too fast), then we'll hang stone around mid-week.


----------



## begreen

Take your time with the stonework and let it cure naturally. I was just poking fun at ya. You're working your ass off doing this on top of a regular job.


----------



## ScotO

begreen said:


> Take your time with the stonework and let it cure naturally. I was just poking fun at ya. You're working your ass off doing this on top of a regular job.


I know you were poking me....I have to keep a small fire going out there, it has finally turned into winter here in central PA!  Last coat of mud goes on the drywall today, along with the metal lath on the cement board.  Wifey is getting uber-excited,  she can barely contain herself.  She breaks down into tears when she goes out and sees that fireplace......that makes the whole thing worth the misery ......


----------



## Tramontana

+1  Just think how special Christmas Day will be in the new hearth room!

Cheers!


----------



## Realstone

Tramontana said:


> +1 Just think how special Christmas Day will be in the new hearth room!
> 
> Cheers!


I'm guessing that's all Mrs. Overkill can think about


----------



## corey21

Very nice progress.


----------



## ScotO

Thanks for the kind words, fellas.  Believe me, hearing this compliments keeps me focused on the end game.  I'll say this, and I mean it........you guys all helped me get.his fireplace where it is





Realstone said:


> I'm guessing that's all Mrs. Overkill can think about


You have absolutely NO IDEA.   She's absolutely cuckoo about this room.....
Even though this room is driving ME cuckoo


----------



## Realstone

Scotty Overkill said:


> Thanks for the kind words, fellas. Believe me, hearing this compliments keeps me focused on the end game. I'll say this, and I mean it........you guys all helped me get.his fireplace where it is
> You have absolutely NO IDEA. She's absolutely cuckoo about this room.....
> Even though this room is driving ME cuckoo


I can empathize with you there Scotty.  Built a sunroom for my wife last winter and it has become her second home.  I am redoing the ceiling/roof as the roof was leaking (who knew you can't use Roxul & vapour barrier in a flat roof?   ).  It simply _has _to be done for Xmas.  Spray foam guy comes tomorrow!


----------



## 'bert

Great job Scotty.  Please keep posting the pics of the progress - you damn near inspired me to finish around ours!  It's been 8 years I should be getting to it soon.


----------



## ScotO

'bert said:


> Great job Scotty. Please keep posting the pics of the progress - you damn near inspired me to finish around ours! It's been 8 years I should be getting to it soon.


 'Bert, I'd love to see some pics of yours too?  What fireplace do you have?

I'll keep updating as I progress.  The drywall guy has some final sanding, and he's also going to prime and paint that whole room for a reasonable cost, so I gave him that job too!  I wanted to get my scratchcoat of cement up today, but I don't have enough sand in the garage so I have to wait til tomorrow night at the earliest.  I should have the fireplace stoned (at least most of it) by the end of next weekend.  We're getting our Christmas tree (hopefully) next weekend, so I have to put a part of the flooring down this week sometime (where the Christmas tree will be put up).  Come hell or high water, we're having our Christmas in that room......


----------



## Realstone

You got a full month til then.  No prob, your a natch at this.
Just don't take on any side jobs


----------



## ScotO

Realstone said:


> You got a full month til then. No prob, your a natch at this.
> Just don't take on any side jobs


 I hope so, Realstone.  I'm usually the pessimist at my house, well I had to scold my wife today 'cause SHE was being a bit pessimistic.  She kinda broke down and said she is sincerely worried about me as hard as I've been plugging away at it (I was off for the last 9 days and most of them I've pulled a 16 to 20 hour shift out in that room).  I told her just a couple more weeks and we'll take a break from it.  I won't have it COMPLETELY done, but it will be done enough to enjoy for Christmas.  I have a HUGE train layout I put up for the kiddos every year, a lot of antique Lionel and Marx trains from the 20's 30's and 40's.  They absolutely LIVE for this time of year, and I am going to get that room useable.  I've already got a 10' Christmas tree in my head for the room, some garland for the beam, stockings on the mantel (even though it isn't even MOUNTED yet!).  I made her a promise and I am a man that intends to follow through..........even if I have a heart attack in the process. 

I took a 'break' from the room this evening and hauled another cord up from the main woodstack, and stacked it neatly off the back porch.  I enjoyed that like you cannot imagine!  Just that _little bit of time_ to *play with my wood*...... 

Yep, I'm nutty as glazed cinnamon buns.....


----------



## 'bert

Scotty Overkill said:


> 'Bert, I'd love to see some pics of yours too? What fireplace do you have?
> 
> I'll keep updating as I progress. The drywall guy has some final sanding, and he's also going to prime and paint that whole room for a reasonable cost, so I gave him that job too! I wanted to get my scratchcoat of cement up today, but I don't have enough sand in the garage so I have to wait til tomorrow night at the earliest. I should have the fireplace stoned (at least most of it) by the end of next weekend. We're getting our Christmas tree (hopefully) next weekend, so I have to put a part of the flooring down this week sometime (where the Christmas tree will be put up). Come hell or high water, we're having our Christmas in that room......


 
The pics now would be really sad - it just has drywall around it.  Looks like chit.  That was all that we could afford when we built 8 years ago.  It worked and still does.  I didnt really know how to finish around it then, but now with your idea of steel studs where it says not to put combustable material and the durarock product to attach the brick too I might move on it.  I have the wife picking out the brick style now.  Not as ambitious as you with getting it from the local mountain and all (plus I have no local mountain).  So we will be looking for cultured stone.  I thank you for your post it has inspired me to re-visit this project.  I will start a thread on it to hopefully inspire someone else.  My Fireplace is a BIS Ultra.  Really like it.


----------



## ScotO

'bert said:


> The pics now would be really sad - it just has drywall around it.  Looks like chit.  That was all that we could afford when we built 8 years ago.  It worked and still does.  I didnt really know how to finish around it then, but now with your idea of steel studs where it says not to put combustable material and the durarock product to attach the brick too I might move on it.  I have the wife picking out the brick style now.  Not as ambitious as you with getting it from the local mountain and all (plus I have no local mountain).  So we will be looking for cultured stone.  I thank you for your post it has inspired me to re-visit this project.  I will start a thread on it to hopefully inspire someone else.  My Fireplace is a BIS Ultra.  Really like it.


If you need any pointers, I'll pm you my phone number.  The steel studs are the way to go......get the heavy gauge ones.  Keep me posted I'm anxious to see your project and to be the one watching the post rather than the one working on it for a change!


----------



## Realstone

Is that 'O' gauge Scotty?

It's easy to get overwhelmed by a mountain of jobs and a short deadline.  Don't kill yourself, just keep plugging away.
  Just remember the old adage: How do you eat an elephant?  One bite at a time.


----------



## thewoodlands

Great job Scotty, looks super. Take time off in the morning for some hunting.


----------



## Blue2ndaries

Looking awesome Scotty!  This is such a great thread, really living/enjoying vicariously thru your work.  Now I get to look forward to Christmas AND the completion of your build.  

I am a big DIYer myself and am going to start finishing out the upstairs (~1000sqft of bonus room, man cave, kiddo hangout...) this Christmas.  I've already started running lights so I can see up there. Will probably take me a year or so to do it and am planning to put another stove in the space.  You're giving me a lot of good ideas, but I think if my wife sees this thread, the schedule/timeline may get pulled in.


----------



## ScotO

Blue2ndaries said:


> Looking awesome Scotty!  This is such a great thread, really living/enjoying vicariously thru your work.  Now I get to look forward to Christmas AND the completion of your build.
> 
> I am a big DIYer myself and am going to start finishing out the upstairs (~1000sqft of bonus room, man cave, kiddo hangout...) this Christmas.  I've already started running lights so I can see up there. Will probably take me a year or so to do it and am planning to put another stove in the space.  You're giving me a lot of good ideas, but I think if my wife sees this thread, the schedule/timeline may get pulled in.



Make sure you take lots of pics and share with us!  And for the record, your fireplace inspired me, brother.  One of my all-time faves right there!


----------



## Realstone

Scotty Overkill said:


> Make sure you take lots of pics and share with us! And for the record, your fireplace inspired me, brother. One of my all-time faves right there!


Ditto.  Like Scotty said previously, reading and seeing your progress encourages me to keep the pace and quality up.


----------



## ScotO

Some updated pics of my progress......

Got the metal lath up earlier in the week....






Started the scratchcoat on Thursday evening....




Finished the scratchcoat yesterday afternoon.  Some detailed pics of the holes I made in the chase that I will be putting the stacked stone registers in.  I hauled some flagstone off of the mountain on the first day of deer season that will make perfect grids for those registers.










was going to install some stone today but the painter is coming to finish the pain t today so we'll get the stones all hauled in this afternoon after he finishes up and we'll be off to the races tomorrow.  I'm hoping to have all that hardware stones up and grouted by Tuesday or Wednesday,  if all goes to plan......


----------



## DexterDay

If this Hearth doesn't make the Home page screen, I am gonna cry... 

That is stunning Scott. Absolutely breathtaking to look at. I just showed my Wife and she threw her coffee at our Pre-Fab Fireplace  

Your Wife will be a Happy Woman when this is over (is it really ever done?) and you may finally get a break  (Again, is it ever really done?) 

Congrats bro..... Looks Awesome.


----------



## Tramontana

Soon Scotty, soon!


----------



## jharkin

Un- freaking real as usual Scotty. I f you lived nearby I'd try to hire you to build the brick patio my missus wants 

BTW share pics of that train layout if you can. My son is into the 'I love trains' stage and I'm thinking about building one for him. To bad I gave away all my HOs from childhood.


----------



## Realstone

Quality down to the smallest detail Scotty.  It will pay off for years to come.

You must be pretty handy with the trowel.  You didn't even need to mask off the stove.


----------



## Blue2ndaries

Epic.


----------



## ScotO

jharkin said:


> Un- freaking real as usual Scotty. I f you lived nearby I'd try to hire you to build the brick patio my missus wants
> 
> BTW share pics of that train layout if you can. My son is into the 'I love trains' stage and I'm thinking about building one for him. To bad I gave away all my HOs from childhood.


I'll take some pics of the layout when I put it up, bud.


----------



## PapaDave

The most important part is done and functional.
The stove.
If I lived there, I could stupervise.


----------



## ScotO

PapaDave said:


> The most important part is done and functional.
> The stove.
> If I lived there, I could stupervise.


you're welcome over here anytime, my friend.

But just remember, if you're supervising, you're taking the heat from Mrs. Overkill when things go south , as they have so very often during the course of this project


----------



## PapaDave

Hmmm.
Facing the wrath of Mama SO doesn't appeal to me, even though I'm sure she's a real sweetheart.
I'll stupervise from here, I guess.


----------



## infinitymike

WOW. Very impressive. 
Sorry I didn't read every post. I only read a few and then looked at the pictures.
Kinda the way I read books. If there aren't pics I loose interest real fast. 
Thats why I only read Dr. Seuss books (and my kids are teenagers)

You are almost there. Looks like you still have to do the floors?


----------



## ScotO

infinitymike said:


> WOW. Very impressive.
> Sorry I didn't read every post. I only read a few and then looked at the pictures.
> Kinda the way I read books. If there aren't pics I loose interest real fast.
> Thats why I only read Dr. Seuss books (and my kids are teenagers)
> 
> You are almost there. Looks like you still have to do the floors?



Yeah, I think were gonna sand the old pine floors (my buddy has an orbital floor sander he bought at an auction years ago) and clearcoat them for now just to get us through the holidays.   I think the antique flooring would look great refinished, but we had to replace a bunch of it along the one wall rebuilt.   It'll do fine for now though.  I think we may get wide pine plank flooring for that room and use antique hand-forged rosehead nails to put it down.  That'll be after the new year.....

My long-term goal is to have a big Super Bowl party in that finished room.......


----------



## Gasifier

AWESOME Scotty. That is all I can say. Just AWESOME! I just became aware of this thread because you pointed it out in another thread. Very impressive. I can not wait to see the stone and total finished product.  We had some fairly cold weather the past few days(12 ), and now it is warming back up again. Must be nice with the heat that thing puts out! Did I say the word AWESOME already?


----------



## ScotO

Gasifier said:


> AWESOME Scotty. That is all I can say. Just AWESOME! I just became aware of this thread because you pointed it out in another thread. Very impressive. I can not wait to see the stone and total finished product.  We had some fairly cold weather the past few days(12 ), and now it is warming back up again. Must be nice with the heat that thing puts out! Did I say the word AWESOME already?


Thanks Gas!  Big warm-up here this week, as well.  I have a feeling its going to be a mild winter here in PA again, which is downright depressing.  But whatcha gonna do?  

That fireplace is an amazing heater!  More than sufficient for heating most of the house, if need be.  I hooked up all the options ductwork so I have that capability.  This project has taken much longer than expected but I think it will be worth the wait in the long run.


----------



## Gasifier

infinitymike said:


> WOW. Very impressive.
> Sorry I didn't read every post. I only read a few and then looked at the pictures.
> Kinda the way I read books. If there aren't pics I loose interest real fast.
> Thats why I only read Dr. Seuss books (and my kids are teenagers)
> 
> You are almost there. Looks like you still have to do the floors?


 
Who the hell is Dr. Seuss. Is he related to that Dr. Oz guy on TV?


----------



## infinitymike

Scotty Overkill said:


> Yeah, I think were gonna sand the old pine floors (my buddy has an orbital floor sander he bought at an auction years ago) and clearcoat them for now just to get us through the holidays. I think the antique flooring would look great refinished, but we had to replace a bunch of it along the one wall rebuilt. It'll do fine for now though. I think we may get wide pine plank flooring for that room and use antique hand-forged rosehead nails to put it down. That'll be after the new year.....
> 
> My long-term goal is to have a big Super Bowl party in that finished room.......


 
Those pine floors will be sweet when they are refinished. It will all blend in.
Excellent. I can't wait to come over for the game.


----------



## infinitymike

Gasifier said:


> Who the hell is Dr. Seuss. Is he related to that Dr. Oz guy on TV?


 
You know who he is. He is they guy with the real deep meaningfull novels.
Real life stuff.

You and I are like Thing One and Thing Two!


----------



## save$

That's an exceptional project.  Have you considered putting a summary of it and submitting it to HGTV or to a DIY publication?  That project should inspire the DIY instincts in most of us.   Learn,   Use your skills, take some risk and look at the results.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gasifier

save$ said:


> That's an exceptional project. Have you considered putting a summary of it and submitting it to HGTV or to a DIY publication? That project should inspire the DIY instincts in most of us. Learn, Use your skills, take some risk and look at the results.
> Thank you for sharing.


 
Yes. Thank you for sharing and causing me to miss seeing the flames of my fire even more. My boiler doesn't have a glass door on it! You would think I would of thought of that when I was getting ready to do the project. But noooooooo. Now I am definitely going to do something with my wood stove so I can see a fire burning again. I now am going to have to put a hearth in somewhere and place my wood stove where I can see it often. Ohhh brother. I can just imagine how much money I am going to have to spend. Another chimney. What the ? Plus do as much of the work myself to save the other money. Thank you Scotty. For costing me more money and causing me more work. Love ya brother.


----------



## Gasifier

infinitymike said:


> You know who he is. He is they guy with the real deep meaningfull novels.
> Real life stuff.
> 
> You and I are like Thing One and Thing Two!


 
I met them once. You definitly are not that good lookin Mike.


----------



## ScotO

infinitymike said:


> Those pine floors will be sweet when they are refinished. It will all blend in.
> Excellent. I can't wait to come over for the game.


you're welcome over anytime, brothers!


----------



## ScotO

save$ said:


> That's an exceptional project.  Have you considered putting a summary of it and submitting it to HGTV or to a DIY publication?  That project should inspire the DIY instincts in most of us.   Learn,   Use your skills, take some risk and look at the results.
> Thank you for sharing.


thank you you very much for the compliments, honestly I'm flattered as I don't see it as anything overly special.  Of course, that said, I've been "ball-and-chained" to it now for several years so maybe I see it a bit differently.  I will say that all of you guys on here have kept me motivated and inspired by your hard work and dedication to YOUR projects, I'm proud to be in a fraternity with all of you.


----------



## infinitymike

Scotty Overkill said:


> I've been "ball-and-chained" to it now for several years


 
Well with all due respect and complete identification, I think it could have been finished earlier had you not posted 4596 times in one year!
I can't seem to get anything done either,  since I found this forum.


----------



## infinitymike

Gasifier said:


> I met them once. You definitly are not that good lookin Mike.
> 
> View attachment 83484


 
HA HA HA, thtas funny.
Either they are short or you are pretty tall.


----------



## ScotO

Some more pics.   Stone is finally going up!

Had the stone stacked neatly inside the garage for the past year now, so its nice and dry!





Stone hauled into the living room, spread out and ready pick from.  I found this to be the easiest way to do it.  





My mudboard and easel...




First couple stones went up like magic.  I can honestly say I thoroughly love this part of the project!






After 7 hours of install, I'm halfway done!!


----------



## DAKSY

OK. Just got here. Don't know how I overlooked 6 Bazillion posts on one fire place project...Scotty, that's a really impressive amount of work you've been able to get done! Especially workin two jobs, posting here, & taking the time for frivolities like eating & sleeping. Your project is sweet looking & is as good OR BETTER looking as any I've seen since I started in this industry in 2K. Nice to see that you're in the "wrapping it up" stage. Susan & I are in year 9 of our 5-year plan, so I know a bit about how much effort is required to undertake a project of this magnitude. Can't wait to see the Xmas Tree & the train layout!


----------



## thewoodlands

Looks great S.O., like Daksy said it sure will look nice with the Christmas Tree in the room.


----------



## ScotO

zap said:


> Looks great S.O., like Daksy said it sure will look nice with the Christmas Tree in the room.


thanks, bud.  I know Mrs. Overkill can barely contain her excitement....


----------



## ScotO

DAKSY said:


> OK. Just got here. Don't know how I overlooked 6 Bazillion posts on one fire place project...Scotty, that's a really impressive amount of work you've been able to get done! Especially workin two jobs, posting here, & taking the time for frivolities like eating & sleeping. Your project is sweet looking & is as good OR BETTER looking as any I've seen since I started in this industry in 2K. Nice to see that you're in the "wrapping it up" stage. Susan & I are in year 9 of our 5-year plan, so I know a bit about how much effort is required to undertake a project of this magnitude. Can't wait to see the Xmas Tree & the train layout!



Thanks, Dax.   We're in our 7th hear on an overhaul plan as well, and I found out you're never ever finished.  I'm just trying to enjoy the "ride".


----------



## DAKSY

Scotty Overkill said:


> Thanks, Dax. We're in our 7th hear on an overhaul plan as well, and I found out you're never ever finished. I'm just trying to enjoy the "ride".


 
Yep. Never ends. Completely re-did one bathroom BEFORE I started building our A-Frame & I've worked on it a coupla times since. Got the A-Frame completely rocked & taped & the damn thing started to move & crack. Found out the basement had rough cut 4x4s for posts & no lolly columns for adjustment. There are three L-Cs in there now, & I've cranked everything back to level, but I hafta get back into each of three bedrooms to gouge out joint compound & re-tape all the seams. I'm thinkin of Durabond 90 instead of joint compound just to see if it holds up if everything decides to move a little more... If that don't work, there's gonna be some crazy lookin wood trim throughout the entire house, even on the ceilings!


----------



## BrowningBAR

Scotty Overkill said:


> I found out you're never ever finished.


This is very, very accurate.


----------



## ScotO

BrowningBAR said:


> This is very, very accurate.


Just imagine, BBar, how many thousands of hours over the past several centuries have gone into maintenance and upkeep of that beautiful colonial home of yours.....boggles the mind when you think of it!


----------



## Berner

Scotty Overkill said:


> Someone more pics.   Stone is finally going up!
> 
> Had the stone stacked neatly inside the garage for the past year now, so its nice and dry!
> 
> View attachment 83728
> View attachment 83729
> 
> 
> Stone hauled into the living room, spread out and ready pick from.  I found this to be the easiest way to do it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 83731
> 
> 
> My mudboard and easel...
> 
> View attachment 83732
> 
> 
> First couple stones went up like magic.  I can honestly say I thoroughly love this part of the project!
> 
> View attachment 83734
> View attachment 83737
> View attachment 83736
> 
> 
> After 7 hours of install, I'm halfway done!!
> 
> View attachment 83738




Wow that's going to be one awesome looking room!   Did you put anything between the metal lathe and durock?   I've heard of people using black felt under the lathe.   Keep the pictures coming they are inspiring me on all levels to rip up my fireplace.


----------



## ScotO

Berner said:


> Wow that's going to be one awesome looking room!   Did you put anything between the metal lathe and durock?   I've heard of people using black felt under the lathe.   Keep the pictures coming they are inspiring me on all levels to rip up my fireplace.


No, that wall has to be kept non-combustible per code up to 84" above the base of the unit.  Felt paper would make it an illegal install.  The key to keeping the mortar tight to the DUROCK is to dampen the cement board with a sprayer and water.  Enter make it soaking wet, just moist.  That allows the mortar to cure slowly.


----------



## Gasifier

I have owned my home for 18 years now and am still not done with renovations. A lot has been accomplished. We just keep coming up with new ideas for projects. It is mostly done. But the basement remodel is going to be major. And won't be for a while, thankfully. We have some saving to do for that one.  Nice work Scotty.


----------



## corey21

Very nice stone work.


----------



## topknot

Love that stone on your chase.  Absolutely beautiful.  I also admire your ingenuity on your hearth work.


----------



## Blue2ndaries

Looking great Scotty!  Curious if you are going to tight stack the stone or put in grout/joints?


----------



## ScotO

Blue2ndaries said:


> Looking great Scotty!  Curious if you are going to tight stack the stone or put in grout/joints?


Blue, I'll be grouting the joints with a graphite tinted mortar.  I'll use a thumb press method of smoothing the joints to give it the old world look.......no tools used for smoothing.  I will probably wear out the thumbs and fingers on my glove but I really like that look so its worth it.

Thanks for the compliments fellas!


----------



## Berner

Scotty Overkill said:


> No, that wall has to be kept non-combustible per code up to 84" above the base of the unit.  Felt paper would make it an illegal install.  The key to keeping the mortar tight to the DUROCK is to dampen the cement board with a sprayer and water.  Enter make it soaking wet, just moist.  That allows the mortar to cure slowly.




That's what I figured.  I usually like TOH but here they just seem dead wrong.  http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/m/video/0,,20319431,00.html

Also could one run the metal lathe up an existing brick fireplace or would you recommend putting durock up first?


----------



## ScotO

Berner said:


> That's what I figured.  I usually like TOH but here they just seem dead wrong.  http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/m/video/0,,20319431,00.html
> 
> Also could one run the metal lathe up an existing brick fireplace or would you recommend putting durock up first?


If the brick is tight and sound, you'd be fine with just the lath.  I've used lath over OSB and plywood (with a barrier of tyvek or felt paper in those applications), and that works fine too.  No need for Durock on top of that brick.  You MUST put a scratchcoat of mortar on the lath.  I ALWAYS put a scratchcoat on when I use lath.


----------



## BrowningBAR

Scotty Overkill said:


> Just imagine, BBar, how many thousands of hours over the past several centuries have gone into maintenance and upkeep of that beautiful colonial home of yours.....boggles the mind when you think of it!


It already feels like I have put in several centuries of maintenance and upkeep on this house just from myself.


----------



## ScotO

BrowningBAR said:


> It already feels like I have put in several centuries of maintenance and upkeep on this house just from myself.


Yes, but you've also added to the legacy of that home forever.....


----------



## infinitymike

Scotty Overkill said:


> thanks, bud.  I know Mrs. Overkill can barely contain her excitement....



Hey now. Save that for the other forum.


----------



## Tramontana

Okay, I am ignorant and have to ask...

...why set the stone from top down?  Is it to keep mortar off of finished work (below) or some other reason?

Looking GREAT to me!

Cheers!


----------



## ScotO

Tramontana said:


> Okay, I am ignorant and have to ask...
> 
> ...why set the stone from top down? Is it to keep mortar off of finished work (below) or some other reason?
> 
> Looking GREAT to me!
> 
> Cheers!


 BINGO!  That's the best way to do the stone, IMO.  Some guys like to go from the bottom to the top, but some guys are not as sloppy with their mortar as I am either!   Actually, I'm pretty good with keeping the mortar off the stones, but from time to time you have a mishap.  Also, doing it from the top down, if you have a stone slip, it doesn't take out five other ones below it.....


----------



## Realstone

Tramontana beat me to the question.  I've never heard of a top down install, my curiosity is piqued.    I have so many questions!
Because you are going to code for a stove, you must be using only some sort of a portland mix instead of adhesive like PL.  How do you get it to stick without dropping?  I can see the advantage to that method though, making cuts and finishing off would be easier on the bottom than top.  Are you using a plastisizer in your mix for workability and vertical hold?  Never heard of the 'thumb press' tooling method.  Can I coax you to get the missus to take a shot while you are thumbing?  Are you using a tuckpointing bag to pipe in the mortar for the joints?
I'll hold off on the rest of my Q's til later.   And I can't forget to mention Scotty, it look fab!  Very clean, nice spacing.  The rule of thumb with random stone is balance (regarding stone size, colour and texture) without uniformity.  You have achieved both, keep up the great work.


----------



## ScotO

Realstone said:


> Tramontana beat me to the question.  I've never heard of a top down install, my curiosity is piqued.    I have so many questions!
> Because you are going to code for a stove, you must be using only some sort of a portland mix instead of adhesive like PL.  How do you get it to stick without dropping?  I can see the advantage to that method though, making cuts and finishing off would be easier on the bottom than top.  Are you using a plastisizer in your mix for workability and vertical hold?  Never heard of the 'thumb press' tooling method.  Can I coax you to get the missus to take a shot while you are thumbing?  Are you using a tuckpointing bag to pipe in the mortar for the joints?
> I'll hold off on the rest of my Q's til later.   And I can't forget to mention Scotty, it look fab!  Very clean, nice spacing.  The rule of thumb with random stone is balance (regarding stone size, colour and texture) without uniformity.  You have achieved both, keep up the great work.


thank you, sir!  I love the top-down method.  As for the mix, I use type "S" mixed with masonry sand, in a 3 to 1 mix.  You can add lime to that mix if it isn't sticky enough but I don't have a problem with it sticking.  One thing I noticed with hanging stone is that the fake stone, while lighter and much more porous, likes a wetter mix.  Real stone likes a dryer mix, the natural stone is much denser than the man-made stuff.  Cement isn't really what keeps the stone up, its vacuum.  As the cement sets up, that's when the actual bonding takes place.  I also have several spray bottles with water to use as I'm hanging the stone, I spritz water onto the substrate AND the stone to keep either from sucking the moisture out of the mortar too quickly.  The thumb press works well for an old world look.  Makes the mortar flow a little better throughout the work.  That's how I did the rest of the stonework on my house (and there's a LOT of it).  I use a grouting bag (or tuckpointing bag) to put the mortar in the joints.  I'll see if Da Boss will take some pics of me grouting it tonight or tomorrow.  I may grout the top half this evening if not tomorrow morning.....


----------



## ScotO

Got the stone installed down to the mantel standoffs, tomorrow I'll cut and install the keystone and ledger stones across the top of the fireplace, along with the stone registers........starting to look like a fireplace!!

I love installing the stone....


----------



## Realstone

Scotty Overkill said:


> Real stone likes a dryer mix


He sure does 


Scotty Overkill said:


> Cement isn't really what keeps the stone up, its vacuum


You're right, I find that after buttering the stone with mud, a small divot removed from the middle will create a vacuum 'pocket' if you will.  It helps a bit.  I also find using the fly-ash plastisizer helps with keeping it hung and it also helps to keep the mess down as it sticks to itself better.


----------



## PapaDave

Re: latest pics.
Wow.


----------



## Blue2ndaries

Scotty Overkill said:


> Got the stone installed down to the mantel standoffs, tomorrow I'll cut and install the keystone and ledger stones across the top of the fireplace, along with the stone registers........starting to look like a fireplace!!
> 
> I love installing the stone....


 
With the accent lighting, that hearth is looking downright KILLER! Another question. Is your floor slab on grade or post/beam/joist? If the latter, did you have to beef things up underneath to bear the load?


----------



## ScotO

PapaDave said:


> Re: latest pics.
> Wow.


Thanks Dave.  I'm almost there, bud!!


----------



## ScotO

Blue2ndaries said:


> With the accent lighting, that hearth is looking downright KILLER!  Another question.  Is your floor slab on grade or post/beam/joist? If the latter, did you have to beef things up underneath to bear the load?


Its on the foundation, Blue.  The whole chase has a new footer/foundation, and the facing wall that I'm stoning now is on the original foundation.  There is a LOT of weight on that wall......


----------



## ScotO

made more progress this week, albeit slow (lots of stuff going on, busy busy BUSY!!)  Anway some pics.....

got a small fire going to help keep the room warm....




Cut my keystone and ledger stones, and faced all of them.  Yeah, it's work, but worth it in the end of the project.  They really set the fireplace off!





Filling in around the top and sides of the fireplace...





Hoping to have all the stone (including the hearthstones which are all around 100 - 130 lbs each), grouting to come Monday evening.....


----------



## Cross Cut Saw

Scotty Overkill said:


> made more progress this week, albeit slow (lots of stuff going on, busy busy BUSY!!) Anway some pics.....
> 
> got a small fire going to help keep the room warm....
> 
> 
> Cut my keystone and ledger stones, and faced all of them. Yeah, it's work, but worth it in the end of the project. They really set the fireplace off!
> 
> 
> Filling in around the top and sides of the fireplace...
> 
> 
> Hoping to have all the stone (including the hearthstones which are all around 100 - 130 lbs each), grouting to come Monday evening.....


 

Awesome, reminds me of some of the ski lodges tucked into the mountains at Vail, Colorado.
In 80 years Great Grandson Overkill will be boasting about his sweet fireplace...


----------



## PapaDave




----------



## jharkin

Berner said:


> That's what I figured. I usually like TOH but here they just seem dead wrong. http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/m/video/0,,20319431,00.html


 
Don't get me started on TOH. The have become a joke on real old home enthusiasts sites. Their MO these days is to take an old house, keep only the shell and gut/modernize the interior. No respect for the "old" part anymore.

Granted its what the owners want and maybe not the intention of the producers but nonetheless...


----------



## DexterDay

You are a machine.... And I am very jealous


----------



## PapaDave

DexterDay said:


> You are a machine.... And I am very jealous


Says one machine to the other. Jeesh


----------



## ScotO

Thanks for the compliments, guys.  I don't know about the machine part, but I know this is the part of the project that I totally LOVE to do.  I could do this stone stuff for a living.  I think I missed my calling.


----------



## ScotO

Got most of the hearth boulders in place yesterday, ran out of time (had the shop Christmas party last night and we had a BLAST, lotsa rum dissappeared and I was the culprit)....

Starting to look like something now. This week I'll be finishing up the hearth, the stone registers top and bottom, and grouting the entire stonework. Then after a couple of days' curing time, a good scrub with water and a mild white vinegar wash......

got most of the stone done, down to where it will tie in with the hearth...





put a nice "keystone" shaped center stone in the hearth. These boulders are around 7-8" thick, weigh around 130lbs each and are a PITA to level off . But got them almost perfect so far. I put lots of 1/2" relief cuts in the bottom of each stone to help grab mortar and that should make them stick even better than normal......plus I got to run my Homelite DM20 stone saw most of the afternoon so that made me smile too!







Here's where we are so far.......I'm getting stoked. Almost in the books......


----------



## DianeB

great looking fireplace - a real masterpiece.  What will you use for flooring in that room?


----------



## ScotO

DianeB said:


> great looking fireplace - a real masterpiece. What will you use for flooring in that room?


Thanks Diane!  We have hardwood oak throughout the house, but we may install wide pine plank flooring in that room and use antique hand-forged nails to give it the antique feel that we're trying to achieve.......that decision is still up in the air.

Once I get the stone finished up and grouted, I'll tackle the flooring crisis that is brewing in this house!


----------



## rdust

Simply awesome!  I've really enjoyed following this.


----------



## ScotO

rdust said:


> Simply awesome! I've really enjoyed following this.


 Thanks.  I wish I could say I enjoyed BUILDING IT, but it's been a roller coaster.  I'm at the part of the project where I'm doing what I love to do.....the stonework and the barnwood mantel, then the barnwood cased beams in that room.  Those are the things I love to do.  I'll keep posting pics as I get the time....


----------



## PapaDave

"I'll keep posting pics as I get the time...."
Almost 2 month old thread on a project you started well before that,...185 posts,.....yeah, you'll be back.
We're in, hook...line....and sinker. You _*have*_ to post more pics.


----------



## Berner

Wow that's really coming together nicely.  I love the look of it running all the way to the ceiling.  I'm starting to think that my fireplace redo might be better served running all the way up!  Thanks for putting ideas in our heads Scott!


----------



## ScotO

Berner said:


> Wow that's really coming together nicely. I love the look of it running all the way to the ceiling. I'm starting to think that my fireplace redo might be better served running all the way up! Thanks for putting ideas in our heads Scott!


 Yours would look GREAT that way, Berner!  It's not too bad to do, either.  Big thing is making sure you prepped everything right.  If you need any tips I'm here for ya, bud.....


----------



## etiger2007

When you get done with yours I have some work up here in Michigan for ya,  All kidding aside that looks fantastic Scotty, great job.  I can imagine having an icey cold beverage in front of that fireplace.


----------



## thewoodlands

Very nice work Overkill!

zap


----------



## ScotO

zap said:


> Very nice work Overkill!
> 
> zap


Thanks Zappy!  I'm excited that I'm "over the hump" and its almost all downhill from here.  The big work is almost all done!


----------



## thewoodlands

Scotty Overkill said:


> Thanks Zappy! I'm excited that I'm "over the hump" and its almost all downhill from here. The big work is almost all done!


Over the hump, did the camera quit!


----------



## ScotO

zap said:


> Over the hump, did the camera quit!


  I know, I know.....I am going out to work on it for a couple hours right now, I'll get some current pics this evening.....problem is, I usually put my smartphone on the adapter and listen to Christmas music on Pandora, so I can't take pictures when the music's playing....I'll make sure to get some tonight, though.  I don't want to let you guys hanging....


----------



## NickDL

That is incredible! You are doing a magnificent job, congratulations.


----------



## WellSeasoned

Scotty, what time did you want everybody  here on hearth over on Christmas? 

Looks freakinn awesome! Very jealous here at the moment


----------



## jatoxico

Wow awesome job Scotty! Just found this thread. Kinda glad, it's like getting DVD of your favorite show so you can watch all seasons at once!

Really the first time I've seen a heater configured like that. Looks like a big firebox should really throw heat and with that duct work...beautiful AND functional who could ask for more?

Great job!


----------



## ScotO

Thanks for the compliments, guys. Well, I had some new pictures to put up this evening but I got sidetracked and long story short, I put my Droid through the washing machine when I took of my dirty clothes a while ago. Not sure if my SD card is ruined or not, I'll have to wait til tomorrow to see if it works and if my pictures survived. I have the phone hanging above the woodstove in the kitchen, let's hope it dries out......


----------



## DexterDay

Scotty Overkill said:


> Thanks for the compliments, guys. Well, I had some new pictures to put up this evening but I got sidetracked and long story short, I put my Droid through the washing machine when I took of my dirty clothes a while ago. Not sure if my SD card is ruined or not, I'll have to wait til tomorrow to see if it works and if my pictures survived. I have the phone hanging above the woodstove in the kitchen, let's hope it dries out......



I put mine in a bag of Rice after mine was submerged.   It took 1 day, till it would turn on, and 2 days before it fully worked again. But since then, its been dunked again  and its still kickin


----------



## Burd

Scotty
Wow Nice job with that room. You and your family are really going to injoy that room for many years to come.

Ps
I finally fixed the air control on my Napolean 1402 insert totally different stove. I had to block up the insert about 8" to get to the rod. I ended up adding about a inch to the primary end. I'm very great ful for your addvice. This stove is totally a different beast. Im getting longer burn time and have complete control with the stove witch = Less wood used
(This post happen back in January )
Your project and your addvice totally rock.


----------



## ymurf

Great thread. Awesome job!


----------



## ScotO

Okay, some updated pics.  Finally got all the stone hung up!  Going to start the grouting this evening, hoping (amid the chaos this season brings) to finish that up by Saturday morning, then a good clean-up and POSSIBLY opening up the wall so we can use the hearth on Christmas morning!

Stone cut and split ready to go for the registers.  I had around 4 hours just cutting them bassturds .....





Some pics of the register install...






Pics of the final hearth stones.  Backfilled the big stones with concrete, and veneered the concrete....


----------



## ScotO

Finally, ready for grout!!


----------



## suprz

Absolutely gorgeous.....


----------



## ScotO

suprz said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.....


Thanks, suprz!  I'll really start to like it once I get it finished.....til then, its just another job!


----------



## suprz

You should be proud, it is really nice,   you will get alot of comfort and happiness out of your hard work.
it is so weird what you get used to.  Last year this time i was getting used to wearing "layers" while in the house and keeping the thermostat at 68 MAX.  Now .... It has to be at least 72 in here when we are home, and we couldnt even think about not having a wood stove in the house now


----------



## WellSeasoned

Hell yea, overkill allowed on that setup!


----------



## PapaDave

Scotty Overkill said:


> Thanks, suprz! I'll really start to like it once I get it finished.....til then, its just another job!


*WRONG!*
Man, take a step back, a deep breath, and _*really*_ look at it all. Have a cup of coffee while you're at it. Kiss your wife. Give her a big hug.
DO NOT take this for granted......it's beautiful.


----------



## ScotO

PapaDave said:


> *WRONG!*
> Man, take a step back, a deep breath, and _*really*_ look at it all. Have a cup of coffee while you're at it. Kiss your wife. Give her a big hug.
> DO NOT take this for granted......it's beautiful.


thanks, bud.  You guys have kept the proverbial "fire under my ass" to get this thing done......I'm scared that if I don't keep uploading pics of my progress that an angry mob will show up and lynch me......


----------



## thewoodlands

Great job overkilly,  if that's just another job, I have a few for YA!


----------



## corey21

Nice work.


----------



## PapaDave

Scotty Overkill said:


> thanks, bud. You guys have kept the proverbial "fire under my ass" to get this thing done......I'm scared that if I don't keep uploading pics of my progress that an angry mob will show up and lynch me......


I know how tough it is to keep that fire lit, so to speak.
Not my intention with the last post......you just need to take a REALLY good look at what you've done there.
Absolutely stunning work.
Now, it's 2 hours later......how's the grouting goin', or are you still kissing your wife? N/M, that would be TMI.


----------



## ScotO

PapaDave said:


> I know how tough it is to keep that fire lit, so to speak.
> Not my intention with the last post......you just need to take a REALLY good look at what you've done there.
> Absolutely stunning work.
> Now, it's 2 hours later......how's the grouting goin', or are you still kissing your wife? N/M, that would be TMI.



 Sadly, I'm at my real job right now!  But I'd rather be home doing that work, I can tell you that!


----------



## jharkin

Scotty Overkill said:


> Sadly, I'm at my real job right now! But I'd rather be home doing that work, I can tell you that!


 
Hey are you texting while driving a train again? tsk tsk.


----------



## ScotO

jharkin said:


> Hey are you texting while driving a train again? tsk tsk.


Lol......no, but I AM getting ready for.our annual Christmas luncheon here at work......


----------



## Machria

KILLER job man, beautiful I'm sure it was mentioned in there somewhere, I just flipped thru all the pics,... but where are the 3 blowers/ducts going to? Another room?

I just finished my install, and added one duct up above the mantle, to suck in warm air, and brought the duct down to the first floor room below with an inline fan in the floor joicing. I put a speed controller in that bedroom to control the fan speed, so when the stove is burning, I can get some heat down on the first floor. Is that kinda what your doing?


----------



## ScotO

Machria said:


> KILLER job man, beautiful I'm sure it was mentioned in there somewhere, I just flipped thru all the pics,... but where are the 3 blowers/ducts going to? Another room?
> 
> I just finished my install, and added one duct up above the mantle, so suck in warm air, and brought it down to the first floor room below with an inline fan in the floor joicing. I put a speed controller in that bedroom to control the fan speed, so when the stove is burning, I can get some heat down on the first floor. Is that kinda what your doing?



Thanks!  There are three ducts (four if you count the OAK), one duct is for the blower motor, it will draw air from the kitchen and blow into the fireplace room.  The other two ducts will eventually be directed through a main duct and split between the downstairs bathroom and the dining room.....I still have to fabricate that main duct, that will happen next month.


----------



## Blue2ndaries

PapaDave said:


> DO NOT take this for granted......it's beautiful.


 
Ditto that.  This is EPIC Scotty


----------



## eclecticcottage

Awesome work!  And I complained about the 10 hours it took to do the grout on our hearth pad, lol....


----------



## richv70

Amazing work Scotty! I just found this site as I'm researching replacing my Superior ZC fireplace with the NZ3000, this thread is really getting me fired up to do it!


Rich


----------



## thewoodlands

Like DexterDay said, here's a link S.O.

http://lifehacker.com/269427/dry-out-your-soaked-gadgets-in-rice


----------



## ScotO

Stone is scrubbed and cleaned off (around 12 hours of HELL), routered two recessed receptacles into the mantel and hung that 300lb beast up tonight, tomorrow early morning a BIG clean-up in the room, install the wrought iron fireplace faceplate,  and the fireplace will be ready for Christmas!  I still have the flooring and trim to do in the room, but the big project is almost in the books!  Good news is, her and the kids LOVE it!  That makes all the work worth it!


----------



## thewoodlands

Great job S.O., perfect timing.


----------



## milleo

Scotty Overkill said:


> Stone is scrubbed and cleaned off (around 12 hours of HELL), routered two recessed receptacles into it and hung that 300lb beast up tonight, tomorrow early morning a BIG clean-up in the room, install the wrought iron fireplace faceplate, and the fireplace will be ready for Christmas! I still have.the flooring and trim to do in the room, but the big project is almost in the books! Good news is, her and the kids LOVE it! That makes all the work worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86200


Fantastic......Now you can have a very Merry Christmas....


----------



## jatoxico

Scotty Overkill said:


> Stone is scrubbed and cleaned off (around 12 hours of HELL), routered two recessed receptacles into it and hung that 300lb beast up tonight, tomorrow early morning a BIG clean-up in the room, install the wrought iron fireplace faceplate, and the fireplace will be ready for Christmas! I still have.the flooring and trim to do in the room, but the big project is almost in the books! Good news is, her and the kids LOVE it! That makes all the work worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86200


 
Yeah that's awesome, no question about it. Nicely proportioned, great mantel, excellent job Scotty. Curious how well the plumbing works for you.


----------



## swagler85

HOLY CRAP!


----------



## weatherguy

That came out beautiful Scotty, I bet that beast throws some heat too.


----------



## ScotO

weatherguy said:


> That came out beautiful Scotty, I bet that beast throws some heat too.


Thank you, weatherguy!  Yes, I threw a couple of scraps from the mantel in there this evening (that's what's burning in the pic), that 300 year old pine is bone dry and MAN did that warm the room up. I haven't been able to REALLY run the stove because (a) it hasn't been really cold yet and (b) that room is sealed off from the rest of the house. That fireplace will be able to heat this house easily by itself. It will be nice to be able to switch back and forth from the Napoleon in the kitchen to that fireplace......


----------



## ScotO

jatoxico said:


> Yeah that's awesome, no question about it. Nicely proportioned, great mantel, excellent job Scotty. Curious how well the plumbing works for you.


 Thanks for the compliments!  As for the plumbing, I don't have it all hooked up yet.  I have it ran into the basement, but I still have to fabricate the duct that will tie it in with the rest of the house.  I have the blower hooked up (which will take air from the kitchen and circulate it through the stove into the living room), and that really pulls some air.  I have it on a rheostat switch so I can turn the fan down.....

So far, I am impressed with that stove.  I still have some bugs to work out of it, but overall it's awesome.....


----------



## begreen

Time to pull in some furniture and sit back with a cold one and enjoy the fruits of your labor. It looks fantastic. This room has taken a herculean effort to finish. Hope you have many good times in it from now on.


----------



## ScotO

begreen said:


> Time to pull in some furniture and sit back with a cold one and enjoy the fruits of your labor. It looks fantastic. This room has taken a herculean effort to finish. Hope you have many good times in it from now on.


 Thanks BG!  Yeah, after tomorrow morning, I'm taking a break.  This fireplace is my Christmas present to my wife and kids, so I want to get a good clean-up in there early tomorrow morning, and cut the doorway out that is sealing it off from the rest of the house.  The really dirty work is done in there, all that's left is some sawdust from flooring (I'll have a tarp over the doorway when I do that) and some trim installation.  I MAY tile the entryway, that's still up in the air yet.  Either way, I appreciate all the compliments from you guys and the help you guys gave me with the drive to get it done.......


----------



## Blue2ndaries

Sensational You need to have a virtual "open house" for the forum members here...   e.g. lots-o-pics and some pics of some food/drinks...


----------



## DexterDay

Here is wishing you and yours a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year... 

Congratulations bro... Looks great.  

Im sure your Wife and Kids appreciate it all.


----------



## Billybonfire

Great job Scotty,
merry Christmas to you and yours.

Billy.


----------



## ScotO

DexterDay said:


> Here is wishing you and yours a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year...
> 
> Congratulations bro... Looks great.
> 
> Im sure your Wife and Kids appreciate it all.





Billybonfire said:


> Great job Scotty,
> merry Christmas to you and yours.
> 
> Billy.


thank you, guys.  Merry Christmas to you and your families, too!  God Bless!


----------



## Freeheat

Scotty all I can say "WOW"


----------



## budman

You do some nice work Scotty it look's great and what a room that is going to be when all done.
May you and your loved ones have a wonderful Chirstmas.


----------



## PapaDave




----------



## ScotO

PD, that picture looks like my face at this very moment!  Merry Christmas to you and yours, my friend.....


----------



## ScotO

es332 said:


> Scotty all I can say "WOW"





budman said:


> You do some nice work Scotty it look's great and what a room that is going to be when all done.
> May you and your loved ones have a wonderful Chirstmas.



Thanks fellas!  Merry Christmas to you and yours!!


----------



## ScotO

Blue2ndaries said:


> Sensational You need to have a virtual "open house" for the forum members here...   e.g. lots-o-pics and some pics of some food/drinks...


Thanks Blue!  I will do that as soon as the rest of the room is finished up.  Hopefully by Superbowl Sunday!

Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## The Beagler

Without a doubt, one of the nicest looking fireplaces I've ever seen!  Great job!  
Merry Christmas! 
From:  The Christmas Beagler   Lol!


----------



## ScotO

The Beagler said:


> Without a doubt, one of the nicest looking fireplaces I've ever seen!  Great job!
> Merry Christmas!
> From:  The Christmas Beagler   Lol!



Thanks Beagler!   I really appreciate the kind words!  Merry Christmas and God Bless you and yours!


----------



## WellSeasoned

It's like a piece of art. Beautiful!


----------



## Dairyman

Wow!! That's amazing work, enjoy!


----------



## Odie

Looks awesome! Excellent work!


----------



## ScotO

WellSeasoned said:


> It's like a piece of art. Beautiful!





Dairyman said:


> Wow!! That's amazing work, enjoy!





Odie said:


> Looks awesome! Excellent work!


Thanks guys....I appreciate all the kind words and compliments, I really mean that!  You all have a Merry and Blessed Christmas!


----------



## Thistle

That entire fireplace & stonework is more beautiful than *anything* I've seen in magazines or on TV. Not exaggerating. And the fact that all the stone & the ancient barn beam mantel/supports came from your property makes it even more special.

Just outstanding.


----------



## ScotO

Thistle said:


> That entire fireplace & stonework is more beautiful than *anything* I've seen in magazines or on TV. Not exaggerating.
> 
> Just outstanding.


Thanks, Jon!  I'm not sure about that, though.....I've seen some of your work and I am very, very impressed as well.  I think some of your stonework needs to be put in magazines......you could do it professionally.  And I'M NOT JOKING, neither. 

Merry Christmas, brother.  Hope you have a great day today.  I really appreciate the compliments.


----------



## Thistle

Over the past 25+ yrs I've built a lot of furniture/cabinets,smaller stuff from jewelry boxes to fruit bowls.Even some custom millwork to match & compliment the 60yr old 3/4" knotty pine car siding that covers entire  basement walls here including fireplace room & laundry/utility room.And a small amount of woodwork to match/replace a window in brother's 90 yr old farmhouse...


But nothing as massive & complex as that stonework/fireplace/room addition.


----------



## clemsonfor

any Christmas pics of the family in the room SO?


----------



## ScotO

clemsonfor said:


> any Christmas pics of the family in the room SO?


 No, I didn't get the wall cut out in time.  Wife was REALLY against me rushing to get that wall cut out, with all the dust that needs cleaned up in that room.  Believe me, we both wanted to have it out there, but it would have let a LOT of dirt and dust into the main house so we opted to just be patient for another week or so, until I have the beams cased and the trim around the door and windows, etc.  Hoping to finish it up by mid January.....definately ready for the Superbowl party!


----------



## evilgriff

Scotty, that's sharp. Nice Job. I'm afraid to do that here in NJ, it would probably double my already sky high taxes!


----------



## ScotO

evilgriff said:


> Scotty, that's sharp. Nice Job. I'm afraid to do that here in NJ, it would probably double my already sky high taxes!


 Thanks, Griff.......that is total BS about the taxes, isn't it?  It really pizzes me off that when you try to better your OWN home, they try to **** you for it with taxes.  Not fair at all......


----------



## weatherguy

Scotty Overkill said:


> No, I didn't get the wall cut out in time. Wife was REALLY against me rushing to get that wall cut out, with all the dust that needs cleaned up in that room. Believe me, we both wanted to have it out there, but it would have let a LOT of dirt and dust into the main house so we opted to just be patient for another week or so, until I have the beams cased and the trim around the door and windows, etc. Hoping to finish it up by mid January.....definately ready for the Superbowl party!


 
Thats going to be a nice room to watch the Patriots win the Super Bowl this year.


----------



## Peak and Pine

I have watched the progress of this behemoth undertaking with stifled admiration and would like to enter the conversation now as post #255 by saying bah, humbug, who wants a $3,000 stove anyway and a wall o'stone rivaling Poseidon's Adventure at Universal Studios. Not me. I'm content, sort of, just burning newspapers in this old steel barrel here on the sidewalk with my buddies Jed, Frank and somebody else whose name I forget. I hear tell Romney has an elevator for his Caddys, like wow, but I bet he's got nothing like whats going on inside that house in Central PA, whereever that is. Happy Holidays everyone. I'm really cold.


----------



## evilgriff

Peak and Pine said:


> I have watched the progress of this behemoth undertaking with stifled admiration and would like to enter the conversation now as post #255 by saying bah, humbug, who wants a $3,000 stove anyway and a wall o'stone rivaling Poseidon's Adventure at Universal Studios. Not me. I'm content, sort of, just burning newspapers in this old steel barrel here on the sidewalk with my buddies Jed, Frank and somebody else whose name I forget. I hear tell Romney has an elevator for his Caddys, like wow, but I bet he's got nothing like whats going on inside that house in Central PA, whereever that is. Happy Holidays everyone. I'm really cold.


Ha, that's funny.  I hope you keep warm with the newspaper, but you, Jed, and Frank should put your recycled can profits together and get a Progress Hybrid. The fireshow is excellent and it gets long burn times from newspaper (especially the sports section) I am told.*see charly's post #8.


----------



## Got Wood

WOW - I now have a new favorite fireplace. Well done


----------



## ScotO

Got Wood said:


> WOW - I now have a new favorite fireplace. Well done


 I love yours equally as well, GW.  Your fireplace was one of the inspirations behind mine.  I was wondering where you have been, haven't seen or heard from you in a while!!


----------



## ScotO

weatherguy said:


> Thats going to be a nice room to watch the Patriots win the Super Bowl this year.


 Thanks, weatherguy!  I'm looking forward to watching that game in my new recliner in there.......but, I highly DOUBT the Pats will be in the big dance, though......at least PRAYING they aren't.......


----------



## Realstone

Been away awhile Scotty, missed following this thread for sure.

Very nice indeed!   Love the vent stone.  Is that dressed with only a hammer & chisel?


----------



## ScotO

Realstone said:


> Been away awhile Scotty, missed following this thread for sure.
> 
> Very nice indeed!   Love the vent stone.  Is that dressed with only a hammer & chisel?



Thanks, Realstone!  The fronts of the vents stones are faced with the brick hammer.  I had to cut them with the diamond saw to fit the register holes.  That job was a particular challenge, but one that I am glad I did as those registers are probably my favorite part of the project......they really set the whole fireplace off nicely.

I am also tickled how the hearth turned out....some of those stones weigh around 120 to 150lbs.  Most of the thick hearthstones were faced with the hammer and chisel as well.  All in all, I'm very happy with how it turned out.  My wife and kids love it, that is what really makes me happy in the end.  The room should be ready for the Superbowl party I want to have.  I'll be doing the barnwood casement of the beams, the trimwork, and the flooring over the next couple of weeks....

I was wondering where you have been, hope you had a wonderful Christmas season!


----------



## Realstone

Scotty Overkill said:


> Thanks, Realstone! The fronts of the vents stones are faced with the brick hammer. I had to cut them with the diamond saw to fit the register holes. That job was a particular challenge, but one that I am glad I did as those registers are probably my favorite part of the project......they really set the whole fireplace off nicely.
> 
> I am also tickled how the hearth turned out....some of those stones weigh around 120 to 150lbs. Most of the thick hearthstones were faced with the hammer and chisel as well. All in all, I'm very happy with how it turned out. My wife and kids love it, that is what really makes me happy in the end. The room should be ready for the Superbowl party I want to have. I'll be doing the barnwood casement of the beams, the trimwork, and the flooring over the next couple of weeks....
> 
> I was wondering where you have been, hope you had a wonderful Christmas season!


One of the best yet Scotty.  Relaxed but lots of family etc, great dinner.

Always wanted to learn under a master stone mason.  I still don't know about reading grain, striking etc.


----------



## ScotO

Realstone said:


> One of the best yet Scotty.  Relaxed but lots of family etc, great dinner.
> 
> Always wanted to learn under a master stone mason.  I still don't know about reading grain, striking etc.


Me too.  I've read books, watched some tutorials, etc.  But there's nothing compared to working alongside a real pro that has many years of experience.  It is, quite honestly, a dying art......and that's.really sad. I bought this book by Charles McRaven and its really good, check into it.  He's all about the old world way, and he's done some amazing projects. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0882665502


----------



## stejus

All I can say is your name says it all. Overkill!  I finally came back to this post and noticed all the fine detail you put into this setup.  A true masterpiece in my opinion.  Nice job Scott!


----------



## ScotO

stejus said:


> All I can say is your name says it all. Overkill!  I finally came back to this post and noticed all the fine detail you put into this setup.  A true masterpiece in my opinion.  Nice job Scott!


Thanks Stejus!  Yes it took a long time, but I stayed with it and got it done...
I ran across your build the other night and love it!  How is your setup operating so far since you installed it several years ago?


----------



## stejus

Scotty Overkill said:


> Thanks Stejus! Yes it took a long time, but I stayed with it and got it done...
> I ran across your build the other night and love it! How is your setup operating so far since you installed it several years ago?


I love it. Originally I figured a five year payoff. Turns out the RIO came in around the 3 year mark. It does the job and I reduced my heating oil from 1000 gallons a year to about 275. The 275 gallons is for the hot water jacket inside the burner. I should also say we are warmer than ever because I never had the thermostat above 68 when running the Forced Hot Water Heat. My hearth and family room is not big enough for a stand up wood stove but if I move and have the right set up, it will be a stove for sure. Love the wood!


----------



## Machria

Ok, enough of this "love fest", lets all be honest, this looks like CRAP!   What a bunch of shoddy work!   

But I have a question for you:  When we put up my 1/2" x 12" x 12" slate tiles, we had alot of problems making the stone stick to the walls and underside of my "alcove".  My tiles were 6lb each (a box of 10 weighted 60lbs).  So looking at your stones, they look to weight alot more than that?   How they heck do you get them to stick?

PS- I can never let my wife see this thread!  This is what she wanted me to do (the stones) instead of slate/tiles.  I wanted to as well, but opted for the 2 week install time, instead of the xx month install time!


----------



## ScotO

Machria said:


> Ok, enough of this "love fest", lets all be honest, this looks like CRAP! What a bunch of shoddy work!
> 
> But I have a question for you: When we put up my 1/2" x 12" x 12" slate tiles, we had alot of problems making the stone stick to the walls and underside of my "alcove". My tiles were 6lb each (a box of 10 weighted 60lbs). So looking at your stones, they look to weight alot more than that? How they heck do you get them to stick?
> 
> PS- I can never let my wife see this thread! This is what she wanted me to do (the stones) instead of slate/tiles. I wanted to as well, but opted for the 2 week install time, instead of the xx month install time!


 You're right about the stones, some of those stones weigh a LOT more than 6lbs.  The key is to make the mortar 'just right', and I had to wet the substrate before installing the stone.  Had I not done that, the substrate would have sucked the moisture out of the mortar too fast and the stone wouldn't have stuck.
  How did you prepare your substrate (what is behind the slate tiles)?  Curious as to what you did in your install.  Plus, I'd love to see pics.  I'm sure it looks fantastic!


----------



## Machria

Scotty Overkill said:


> How did you prepare your substrate (what is behind the slate tiles)? Curious as to what you did in your install. Plus, I'd love to see pics. I'm sure it looks fantastic!


You've seen my install:  https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...problem-progress-hyrbrid-install-pics.101580/

Durarock NG behind the tiles.  I didn't do the stonework, I paid "a guy".  Tile/stone is one of the only things I don't do myself.., just never did it, don't have a wet saw, ...  but it looks easy enough.  Anyway, the guy that did it has been doiong it for 20+ years, and had a diffucult time.  The tiles were thicker and heavier than he was used to, and the bottom of each slate tile was a bit un-even (as slate normally is).  He actually experimented with 3 different types of morters trying to find the best one but still had difficulty and had to prop up many of the tiles and wait 30 min's or more before letting go.  He did not wet the durarock, but he did try different mixures of the morter (wetter, dryer...).


----------



## ScotO

Machria said:


> You've seen my install:  https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...problem-progress-hyrbrid-install-pics.101580/
> 
> Durarock NG behind the tiles. I didn't do the stonework, I paid "a guy". Tile/stone is one of the only things I don't do myself.., just never did it, don't have a wet saw, ... but it looks easy enough. Anyway, the guy that did it has been doiong it for 20+ years, and had a diffucult time. The tiles were thicker and heavier than he was used to, and the bottom of each slate tile was a bit un-even (as slate normally is). He actually experimented with 3 different types of morters trying to find the best one but still had difficulty and had to prop up many of the tiles and wait 30 min's or more before letting go. He did not wet the durarock, but he did try different mixures of the morter (wetter, dryer...).


 Wetter mortar will allow the tile (or stone) to slide down, so that won't help.  Moistening the substrate with a spray bottle does WONDERS for installing stone.  I found this out by trial and error.  I stoned my entire facade on the house, the staircase inside the house, the chimney chase, the stone behind my stove in the kitchen, etc.  Once I found out about the moistening effect, it made it easy.  Also, did you parge the Durock prior to installing the stones?   When I install the stone, I make sure to have a good scratchcoat, even on the Durock.  Did you notice the pics in this post of how I put metal lath AND scratchcoat over the Durock?  Let that set up for at least 24 to 48 hours and it really helps the stone stick better as well....


----------



## Richprint29

Scotty Overkill said:


> more pics of the monster project......


Nice job!!


----------



## ScotO

Richprint29 said:


> Nice job!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## DIYDiva

I have what is probably going to seem like a really dumb question but I am trying to figure something out quickly before we install the manufactured stone.  We have a NZ3000 fireplace that we just installed and I need to know if you can install lathe directly onto the metal firebox at the top or is it mandatory to install hardibacker or durock beforehand and then install the lathe.  And is it okay to screw into the metal firebox?  We are fairly handy with DIY but stonework isn't anything that we are familiar with.  I have 'Googled' til my heart is content but can't really find anything that shows covering up the metal firebox.  Anyway, I would appreciate any and all information that you can give me.  If you need some other information or pictures, let me know.  Thanks.


----------

